# anyone have problems with cnczone.com



## upTheHill (Jan 6, 2013)

when i go there using my android tablet, i get a 1/2 screen warning popup that there are numerous security problems and trojans on that site, and it suggests blocking that page. I haven't tried it with my laptop 

anyone have similiar warnings / problems there?


----------



## Taz (Jan 6, 2013)

I get the same warning on my iPad.  I looked at their record, and they do have a pretty high amount of incidences, but they are all based on what the google bots find scraping their unprotected files.  You're going to run into a higher penetration rate on any site that uses a widely accepted framework (wordpress, sites that have tapatalk interface etc...) , sites that are not highly curated like this one is are bound to have users uploading infected files.  If you don't download anything, there's a very small likelihood you'll acquire anything dangerous.  I visit that site both on my iPad and on my computers and have had exactly zero occurrences.


----------



## upTheHill (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks for the headsup



Taz said:


> I get the same warning on my iPad.  I looked at their record, and they do have a pretty high amount of incidences, but they are all based on what the google bots find scraping their unprotected files.  You're going to run into a higher penetration rate on any site that uses a widely accepted framework (wordpress, sites that have tapatalk interface etc...) , sites that are not highly curated like this one is are bound to have users uploading infected files.  If you don't download anything, there's a very small likelihood you'll acquire anything dangerous.  I visit that site both on my iPad and on my computers and have had exactly zero occurrences.


----------



## HMF (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, I was doing some technical work and happened across this thread. Let me explain why I closed it. There was nothing wrong with your comments. But we try not to comment here on other forums if we can help it. It often degenerates into a slam thread. Thanks for your understanding.


----------

